# Collision at Sea 1958



## BellBottoms (Sep 12, 2006)

In September 1958 the tankers Melika and Fernand Gilabert collided and caught fire in the Gulf of Oman. One of the many ships assisting was the Anglican Diligence. I would like to confirm the radio callsign of the Anglican Diligence. Any knowledge of which shipping line she belonged to would help, as would her country of registration.

Thanks...


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

BellBottoms said:


> In September 1958 the tankers Melika and Fernand Gilabert collided and caught fire in the Gulf of Oman. One of the many ships assisting was the Anglican Diligence. I would like to confirm the radio callsign of the Anglican Diligence. Any knowledge of which shipping line she belonged to would help, as would her country of registration.
> 
> Thanks...


Here is article about the collision but unfortunately does not mention the Anglican Diligence

T2-SE-A1 Build May 1944 by The Kaiser Company, Swan Island Yard, Portland, Oregon as "Coulee Dam" # 1919, for U.M.S.C. 1946 Released to U.S. Maritime Commission. 1947 Purchased by French Government (Association Pétrolière), Dunkirk and renamed "Shapur". 1948 Renamed "Fernand Gilabert". 1954 Owner restyled as Sté Maritime des Pétroles B.P. 13.09. 13.09.1958 When outward bound in ballast from Port de Bouc to Mena el Ahmadi, was off the coast of Oman when, in monsoon conditions of heavy seas , she went in collision, when light, with the full cargo Liberian tanker "Melika" (20551-"54). Fire broke out on both ships and seven members of "Fernand Gilabert" and fifteen of "Melika" were lost. The engines of "Melika" were not stopped and she steamed over twenty miles unmanned until the British frigate HMS Puma put a party on board. A salvage party from aircraft carrier HMS Bulwark got aboard "Fernand Gilabert" and after getting fire under control, the ship was taken in tow stern first. It was handed over later to HMS Loch Killisport who arrived at Karachi on 20.09.1958. Melika" was towed the same day at Muscat by HMS Bulwark. 07,01.1959 Arrived Bombay and laid up. 08.1959 : sold for breaking up to Vishwa Sehyog Dahrukhama.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello

I think you refer to ANGLIAN Diligence ( no "c")-- according to

http://rapidttp.co.za/museum/jmmc/jmmca.html

this ship was the former "British Diligence" of which there is a pic at

http://www.mowbars.plus.com/Pictures/british diligence.html

doesn't answer your specific Q alas, but may help in the search?


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

*Anglian Diligence*



BellBottoms said:


> In September 1958 the tankers Melika and Fernand Gilabert collided and caught fire in the Gulf of Oman. One of the many ships assisting was the Anglican Diligence. I would like to confirm the radio callsign of the Anglican Diligence. Any knowledge of which shipping line she belonged to would help, as would her country of registration.
> 
> Thanks...


Bellbottoms,
The vessel involved was the Anglian Diligence. She was built by Swan Hunter & completed in June 1937 for the British Tanker Co. (BP) & named British Diligence. She survived unscathed throughout the war. In 1957 she was renamed Anglian Diligence & Common Brothers were appointed managers. The incident with the Melika & Fernand Gilabert must have happened on her last trip to the Gulf as on October 18th, 1958 she arrived at Rottedam for scrapping. She was then sold on to A.R.D.E.M. of Genoa for scrapping where she arrived on November 19th, 1958.
Her official No. was 165446 & she was of 12,235 dwt. Unfortunately, I don't have her signal letters but while she was owned by BP she was registerd in London. Photo attached when British Diligence, courtesy of Harvey & Solly - BP Tankers: A Group Fleet History.
Kind regards,
John F.


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

I sailed in the 'Melika' in 1965, Europort to Cadiz (Dry Dock), Persian Gulf to Antwerp. Funnel Markings Gulf Oil (Afran Transport) managed by Watts Watts. She was built at Haverton Hill on the Tees and her construction was similar to the T2 type but of course bigger. I believe she became one of the 'Olympic' Tankers afterwards


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

There is a website 'Salvage operations in the Arabian Sea' The Melika Story is there


----------



## BellBottoms (Sep 12, 2006)

*Wow...*

I thought it would take a long time to get a response. Thanks to those who corrected the name, I can confirm it really was the Anglian Diligence, will now go on to try to find the call.

Also thanks for the history lesson and photo - another photo is available on page 44 here http://www.merchant-navy.net/ships.html in the name of British Diligence.

If I can confirm the call I'll come back with short tale which might interest ex r/o's.

Cheers.


----------



## Blade Fisher (Sep 10, 2006)

*Call Sign*

If you can get to a half decent library look her up in Lloyds Register. Call signs were given there. If you have no access perhaps contact Southampton Reference library, maritime section. They will proably look it up for you.


----------



## Techy (Sep 6, 2012)

I was on a BP Tanker we saw the salvaged Melika in Port Said, we sailed our lifeboat (we were testing it) right up to the hugh hole in her side.
Our Chief Steward bought many cases of American beer off the Steward of the Melika.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

awateah2 said:


> I sailed in the 'Melika' in 1965, Europort to Cadiz (Dry Dock), Persian Gulf to Antwerp. Funnel Markings Gulf Oil (Afran Transport) managed by Watts Watts. She was built at Haverton Hill on the Tees and her construction was similar to the T2 type but of course bigger. I believe she became one of the 'Olympic' Tankers afterwards


The "Melika" was certainly under the American influence in her design by first look's she does not look like a Furness built vessel with her circular Bridge window's and Visor.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

As long as ships remained under the British flag they tended to retain the same call sign even when they changed companies. If she retained her British registry then the Anglian Diligence call sign would have been GZPB as this was the British Diligence call sign. I can find no other reference to another call sign for Anglian Diligence. I hope this helps.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Interesting photos and story in the following link: http://www.axfordsabode.org.uk/pdf-docs/bulwrk11.pdf scroll down to 'Tanker Tow'

Regards
Hugh


----------

